# Who makes a 4-5yard electric salt spreader thats over 8' long?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We have 4 yard SaltDogg sphe4000s.. One in our 12' landscape body sits so far back, b/c its only 96" or so, that literally the entire 4 yard box sits on top of the rear axle and rearward... theres about 4 feet from the front of the spreader to the bulkhead and when loaded to the gills with salt, it tilts the 12' body back, as if i unhooked the lift hydraulic piston, it would just tilt on its a$$... the 200" wb F550 front even looks lifted until i put the plow on. Its BAD weight distribution. I'd like to put this in another truck we get in the future and find something that sits MORE of the weight of salt in front of the axle too.

Has to be all electric, no gas drives. Ill attach a photo later


----------



## GreenLeafPA (Jan 19, 2012)

The 4 yard Air flo is 9 ft...
http://air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=93792B45-C916-EEDA-D74BCFC1BE88E859


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

4-5 yards of bulk salt is way too much . i have a 3 yard salter on a 550 5yards would not kill truck but it would make me real nervous


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just convert a gas or central unit over to electric.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

swenson spreaders


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How is 4 yards too much for a 19,500 truck, truck is 8, salts 8 salters 1 leaves you with 2,500 left


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Smith Spreaders


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

New SHPE 6000.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

downeaster makes their mid sized 3-4.5 yd spreaders in all electric but dont list them on the website. I run a 4.5 yard box full on my 15000 lb gvw 450!

OP, you can solve your problem by going to a heavy truck shop and have them add leaves to your truck. We have 4 extra on the 450.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Red Bull Junkie;1426887 said:


> New SHPE 6000.


i saw that  ... overloaded YES!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Maclawnco;1427073 said:


> downeaster makes their mid sized 3-4.5 yd spreaders in all electric but dont list them on the website. I run a 4.5 yard box full on my 15000 lb gvw 450!
> 
> OP, you can solve your problem by going to a heavy truck shop and have them add leaves to your truck. We have 4 extra on the 450.


its not a weight on the axle issue.. its squating the back but im not worried about the squat as much as the fact its lifting so much weight off the front axle.. just a bad weight loading of the carried load :/ heres a pic to get an idea

Its an ABC Landscaper 12' body... It only takes up the back 8ft worth which is basically on top and behind the whole rear axle... a 9ft mason dump would probably put it more in front of the axle. I can only physically slide the spreader into the body maybe 1 to 1.5" before its hitting the chute.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Triple L;1426631 said:


> How is 4 yards too much for a 19,500 truck, truck is 8, salts 8 salters 1 leaves you with 2,500 left


depends on the body i guess... this F550 weights about 12,200 empty... 12' body, 200" wb, diesel, 4x4, body is about 2600lbs they say, has extra box on passenger side so thats about 100lbs with some stuff in it and its a crew cab.

So technically, 7300lbs and its at capacity lol.

I do agree though 4yards of salt is roughly 8000lbs give or take and spreader is 1000....

We've had this truck loaded with 5-6 tons of rock, aggregate etc. before and being way over its "limit", it didnt squat or drive ass heavy like it does with the spreader all the way back there behind the axle. I rolled off the scale before at 23,900, nearly 6ton of stone, but some of that weight was on the front axle, even distribution.

If this truck was a single cab/gas... OMG it would probably just lift the front axle off the ground ...ever see a repo tow truck, gas/single cab/141" wb lift up a 6000lb SUV... yeah the front like that is whats unsafe.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1427841 said:


> i saw that  ... overloaded YES!


LOL. when you have a weight problem....just add more weight.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

yea couldnt you take a skid of bagged salt and put it in front of the spreader where the side door is open on the body? if you have to slide the spreader back a few inches to get the skid in do that. 
just a thought.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dfd9;1426786 said:


> Smith Spreaders


Wizard has a 10 ft one and I do think it's the nicest electric I've ever seen. He says it works perfect.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Equifab 10'


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Smith make them, there is a used one on the Rochester craigslist


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Red Bull Junkie;1428056 said:


> LOL. when you have a weight problem....just add more weight.


lol, actually from the front bulkhead of the 12' body to the front of the spreader is 5'... so the whole spreader sits on the rear 7ft of the body.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

The problem is that the fuel tank sits behind the axles so the back of the bed has to clear that and the spring perch, the bed is too long in this application. It's like you need a spreader where the drag chain is added to and the sub-frame of the salter is added to so you can slide the salter in further, so its in front of the axles more and still have the shoot hanging off the truck. Sounds like some work to modify, would have to be a metal v-box not plastic. Any body think a fab shop could lengthen the sub-frame and add some links to a drag chain, then re-attach the shoot


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Call Downeaster in Topsham Maine and they will custom make any spreader spec'd to what you want. They could easily make you a longer lower profile one. I looked at doing the same for my F650 the only down side is harder sell when if you upgrade to something else.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We just bought a 10ft downeaster with the spinner control option. The option is not truly necessary but adds some choices in how you do things. I ran an on/off de spreader for a few years and never had a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I know Swenson and Downeaster make them


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

mc1;1426545 said:


> 4-5 yards of bulk salt is way too much . i have a 3 yard salter on a 550 5yards would not kill truck but it would make me real nervous


5 yards killed the rear end in mine. I made it about 6 miles down the road and the gears gave out.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

forestfireguy;1432908 said:


> We just bought a 10ft downeaster with the spinner control option. The option is not truly necessary but adds some choices in how you do things. I ran an on/off de spreader for a few years and never had a problem.


Spinner control is CRUCIAL to conserving salt. I have used a single speed for conveyor/spinner and I HATE it.

It spreads awful and you can't throw a little bit of salt far.

With dual control you can control exactly the amount of salt and how far you spread it and change it according to conditions in that lot.


----------



## silverblade (Apr 8, 2014)

Smith Metal Works of Newark makes a 10ft dual electric ALL stainless 5 yard spreader


----------

